# Beardie Viv Build



## Pendragon

Well it's been a long time coming but I have finally started my viv background for my boy Rhubarb. I couldn't be arsed building my own viv as it would be too much hassle considering I have no where to build it...Oh, and I'm a crap carpenter...

So the viv, I got my local reptile/fish shop to order me a one off 5x2x2.5 foot viv, I was going to go for a 2 foot high viv but in the end went for the two and a half foot high viv as I'm going to use a Metal Halide lamp, so thought it would be better to have the extra hight to help disapate the heat and give me more distance to play with in reguards to the uvb.

So here it is...



















What I like about this viv is the bottom board is actually glass, which is nice : victory:

So the design, I decided to go with a sand stone look, I like the texture of it, I like the colours you can get with it, and I love the sand blasted weathered look you can get with it.

So I looked at a load of pics on the net and decided to go with a mix of these three...

I like the colour of this one..










with the swirling lines of this one...










And the sand blasted look of this one...










So lets get on with it...


Jay


----------



## Marti3P

Good Luck! :2thumb:

Do you mean the floor is glass but covered with a fake wood effect or the back your covering is made of glass? 

Phil


----------



## Pendragon

As always I'm using my old favourate, "Kingspan", so here it is, a bloody great eight foot by three foot sheet...










Next job was to cut it up and then spend about five hours peeling off all the paper...Oh, and trying to stop my mad Rabbit from trying to eat it...










Next job, glue it all together with Sticks like...




























I went a bit over board with this, in the end I didn't use the outer boards and I ended up filling four bin bags with cuttings and taking about a week to do it!

These are the tools I will use to carve and shape the foam...










So lets get to it, first off the big cuts...










I tried marking out the ledges at this point but found it hard to do when I still had ninty degree corners, so I though it best to carve out the vertical shape first, and then mark out the horizontal planes...










And then it was just a case of hacking away and filling bin bags....










I must admit that when I looked at this I thought about going back to my origional idea of a rough rock look...










I think it would look good...But then decided against it, so on with the hacking...



















Now I could mark out the horizontal ledges...










Well that's all for now, till next time...

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

Marti3P said:


> Good Luck! :2thumb:
> 
> Do you mean the floor is glass but covered with a fake wood effect or the back your covering is made of glass?
> 
> Phil


Hi mate, 

Cheers : victory:

The bottom glass runner is sitting on glass not wood like vivexotic vivs, it's hard to see in the pics because you are looking through the glass at the wood floor, plus there is still some cardboard packing in the way, it will show up better in later pics.

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

Time for a quick update : victory:

I started on the ledges on the left, I was going to just have two, but in the end went for three.




























It was when I got to the bottom two ledges that I realized that a knife on it's own was never going to give me a smooth rounded look, so that's when I made my sand paper stick, and this is the effect you can get with it.










So with my new tools in hand I made short work of the rest of the background.



















It was at this point that I cut out the vent holes with a 70mm hole cutter.

As you can see, it doesn't look very natural at the moment, so I got to work making it look more wind swept using a rounded file, my yellow scaper, and some sand paper.

We can check out the results next time.

Jay


----------



## em_40

looks really good; different to the usual fake rock background. I didn't see how you were going to get it smooth and flowing in the first few pics. but you did a really good job on it, and your sand paper stick is a neat idea. I'm going to use that in future


----------



## Durhamchance

Thats looking brilliant. I used the rounded sandstone effect for my viv, but if is nowhere near as epic as that! : victory:


----------



## Pendragon

em_40 said:


> looks really good; different to the usual fake rock background. I didn't see how you were going to get it smooth and flowing in the first few pics. but you did a really good job on it, and your sand paper stick is a neat idea. I'm going to use that in future





Durhamchance said:


> Thats looking brilliant. I used the rounded sandstone effect for my viv, but if is nowhere near as epic as that! : victory:


Thanks peeps, more to come : victory:

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

Whilest I was deciding on how to finish the bottom right hand corner I got to work making a basic basking platform, just to see how it would fit in to the grand scheme of things.

So here it is, this is the rough version.










This ones a bit more refined.










And this is roughly where it will go. though I have done some more sculpting in the bottom corner now, so I might have to change it....










Talking of scuplting I might as well bring you up to where I am right now, so I'm afraid the updates wont be coming so fast from now on....

This was my first attempt, you can see the difference between the sculpted and none sculpted as I have only done the left side.











Then I took it through to the right.










I thought the edges still looked a little to rounded, so I went over it again.










In this last one I have sharpend the edges as far as I dare....










Well, I think there are one or two edges I can make better...I will keep you posted :lol2:

Jay


----------



## thething84

liking the look of this. although i would say making the basking spot a little larger. as when he's fully grown, want it big enough to support whole of his body.


----------



## mr gazzilla

love the design mate! :2thumb: can't wait to see it finished:gasp:


----------



## Pendragon

thething84 said:


> liking the look of this. although i would say making the basking spot a little larger. as when he's fully grown, want it big enough to support whole of his body.


Cheers mate,

I'm not going to use that platform now, I made it just to check what kind of heating and uvb levels I would get at that hight. I still haven't decided on what I'm going to do here yet, I will finish the background and see what looks best : victory:



mr gazzilla said:


> love the design mate! :2thumb: can't wait to see it finished:gasp:


Thanks, getting there : victory:

Right I'll bring you up to where I am now, first off I hacked out more of the right bottom corner to give my chap more floor space. So this is the background as carved as it's going to get.

I then painted the whole thing (front and back) in watered down P.V.A.











Next job stick it in the viv using sticks like...










As you can see I had to brace it, the problem with kingspan is it tends to bow and warp out of shape, so I had to find a way of holding the background to the viv whilest the glue dried...










So I bought some broom handles and cut them to size...: victory:

I went around the edge with more sticks like...










And then trimed off the excess, I also made sure there were no gaps where the vent holes were, I filled with more stikes like if there was any...



















So that's it in place...










I also filled in all the gaps with grout befor I started with the grouting proper...

Now the fun part, grouting... :devil:

Jay


----------



## ch4dg

wow, pure awesome: victory:


----------



## Pendragon

ch4dg said:


> wow, pure awesome: victory:


Cheers mate : victory:

I have gone with floor tile grout as it should be stronger than wall tile grout...Hopfuly...

I have also decided to mix the paint in with the grout instead of painting on the colour afterwards as this means it can not get worn away, though I might still need to do some painting depending on how it turns out.











For those intereseted I mixed 1kg of grout with 150ml of water and 1.4ml of paint, though this quantity of paint is just for the base colour, I will add more for the darker shades...

I will post up pics when I have done this first colour, I think I will do three base colours in all...


Jay


----------



## cbarnes1987

subscribed jay, as always inspirational : victory:


----------



## LadyYoruichi

I can't wait to see this finished! Looks fantastic so far =]


----------



## ralphsvivariums

looking great mate:2thumb:


----------



## Thrasops

That. Is. Incredible.

I don't really post on here much, but I do tend to lurk for ideas... Pendragon this build is epic, you've outdone yourself. I've got a pile of Vivexotics EX55 and EX48 waiting to get built and done up in desert themes, could you please detail how you achieve such amazing "sculpted" results a little more as I'd like to give this a try myself!

(I'm a little behind when it comes to all this handiwork so if you wouldn't mind specifically naming the tools and methods you used I'd be grateful - anything beyond "craft knife," "grout" and "PVA glue"is new to me! I only recognise some of the stuff on the picture you put up of the tools...)

Many thanks
Francis


----------



## messymedia

WOW! That's just stupidly amazing... most natural fake rock build I think i've ever seen. You must have tonnes of patience and a really understanding OH lol, everytime i start a new polystyrene project I get moaned at for the mess and the 'squeeking' noises haha. Will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread. Keep up the inspirational work Pendragon.


----------



## Thrasops

I know this build is for a Beardie, but it just screams to me "_Platyceps_ _rhodorachis_" (or _Psammophis aegyptius_)... I can just imagine a long, thin Egyptian snake climbing around on that... :whistling2:


----------



## sender

seriously jay your builds are amazing, I would love to see this in the flesh so to speak, puts mine to shame, cant wait to see the finished product!:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon

cbarnes1987 said:


> subscribed jay, as always inspirational : victory:





LadyYoruichi said:


> I can't wait to see this finished! Looks fantastic so far =]





ralphsvivariums said:


> looking great mate:2thumb:


Cheers peeps : victory:



messymedia said:


> WOW! That's just stupidly amazing... most natural fake rock build I think i've ever seen. You must have tonnes of patience and a really understanding OH lol, everytime i start a new polystyrene project I get moaned at for the mess and the 'squeeking' noises haha. Will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread. Keep up the inspirational work Pendragon.


Thanks, glad you like it so far : victory:

The other half has let it been known that the sooner it is finished the better....:blush: 

Jay


----------



## Meko

Pendragon said:


> The other half has let it been known that the sooner it is finished the better....:blush:
> 
> Jay



i really hope you're talking about the viv and not sharing too much information...................


----------



## Pendragon

Thrasops said:


> That. Is. Incredible.
> 
> I don't really post on here much, but I do tend to lurk for ideas... Pendragon this build is epic, you've outdone yourself. I've got a pile of Vivexotics EX55 and EX48 waiting to get built and done up in desert themes, could you please detail how you achieve such amazing "sculpted" results a little more as I'd like to give this a try myself!
> 
> (I'm a little behind when it comes to all this handiwork so if you wouldn't mind specifically naming the tools and methods you used I'd be grateful - anything beyond "craft knife," "grout" and "PVA glue"is new to me! I only recognise some of the stuff on the picture you put up of the tools...)
> 
> Many thanks
> Francis


Hi Francis,

Glad you like it, hope it gives you some ideas : victory:











As for the tools, Starting from the left we have a Stanley Knife, I use this for trimming the silinone or sticks like...Not for cutting the Kingspan.

Next...I have no idea what it is, I'm assuming it's some sort of pointing tool for brickwork, I got it from the trowl section it the local builders section... I sharpend the triangle blade with the file to give it a sharp edge. I then used this to make all the tram lines in the background, I hoped to use it on the corners too but it was no good for that as it just keeps digging further in..!!

So I stuck some sandpaper onto a flat plastic strip (top left of pic) to make the corners

The file I used to make the rounded grooves in the second phase of sculpting, I just scraped it along the kingspan and it gouged out a trough...

I then used the sandpapper that I stuck onto a piece of curved plastic tubing (top right of pic) to smooth the new trough into the rough shape.

Then I used a small piece of sandpaper to do the final smoothing, this is easy but you do have to pay attention that the paper doesn't crease, othewise it will leave lines!! I found the best way to do it was to rub very lightly back and forth from above or bellow the groove you are smooting and not along the channel, if that makes sense...

Forth tool along is a plaster board knife made by Draper, this is the knife I always use for cutting and shaping Kingspan, it has a thin flat blade with a rounded tip, I have yet to find a better knife for the job : victory:

The next tool is a paint scrapper, it has a metal face like a cheese grater and is great for molding out big areas like the bottom right corner of the background...

And last, the paint brush for dusting down the background as you work, you will also want a dustpan and brush, and to finish it all off...A vacume cleaner..!!

Hope this helps

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> i really hope you're talking about the viv and not sharing too much information...................


:gasp: LOl....


----------



## Thrasops

Wow, thanks for taking the time to answer in such detail! Appreciated!

You make it sound so easy! I've got a bunch of Kingspan and adhesive being delivered and I think I should have all/ most of the tools you mentioned (or equivalents) lying around somewhere... I'll be giving it a go with a "practice" 36x21" viv this weekend to try and get some techniques down... and then I have about thirty more to practice on until my Egypt stuff comes in!

I'll post up how I get on in due course, but for now I'll stay glued to this thread to see how yours turns out!

Again, may thanks, and keep up the good work, it's people like you that make this hobby as great as it is!

Regards,
Francis



Pendragon said:


> Hi Francis,
> 
> Glad you like it, hope it gives you some ideas : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> As for the tools, Starting from the left we have a Stanley Knife, I use this for trimming the silinone or sticks like...Not for cutting the Kingspan.
> 
> Next...I have no idea what it is, I'm assuming it's some sort of pointing tool for brickwork, I got it from the trowl section it the local builders section... I sharpend the triangle blade with the file to give it a sharp edge. I then used this to make all the tram lines in the background, I hoped to use it on the corners too but it was no good for that as it just keeps digging further in..!!
> 
> So I stuck some sandpaper onto a flat plastic strip (top left of pic) to make the corners
> 
> The file I used to make the rounded grooves in the second phase of sculpting, I just scraped it along the kingspan and it gouged out a trough...
> 
> I then used the sandpapper that I stuck onto a piece of curved plastic tubing (top right of pic) to smooth the new trough into the rough shape.
> 
> Then I used a small piece of sandpaper to do the final smoothing, this is easy but you do have to pay attention that the paper doesn't crease, othewise it will leave lines!! I found the best way to do it was to rub very lightly back and forth from above or bellow the groove you are smooting and not along the channel, if that makes sense...
> 
> Forth tool along is a plaster board knife made by Draper, this is the knife I always use for cutting and shaping Kingspan, it has a thin flat blade with a rounded tip, I have yet to find a better knife for the job : victory:
> 
> The next tool is a paint scrapper, it has a metal face like a cheese grater and is great for molding out big areas like the bottom right corner of the background...
> 
> And last, the paint brush for dusting down the background as you work, you will also want a dustpan and brush, and to finish it all off...A vacume cleaner..!!
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Jay


----------



## Pendragon

sender said:


> seriously jay your builds are amazing, I would love to see this in the flesh so to speak, puts mine to shame, cant wait to see the finished product!:2thumb:


Hi Jo,

Cheers and sorry, I'm a bit slack on getting in touch, I will deff let you know when it's finished and you can come round : victory:

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

Ok just to get you up to speed on the grouting, as I have already mentioned I have mixed the paint in with the grout, not sure how it's going to turn out, so time will tell.

I am going to start by applying four coats of three base colours, I will then start adding darker shades as I start building the layers. 

This first pic is with the first three coats of mauve, it will have four coats in all of each shade.










The next few pics show the mauve done and the first two coats of the orange.




























These pics don't show the colours too well, but then they are ment to be subtle. 

I put the final orange coats on tonight, and the second of the third colour (red...well it looks more pink to be honest). I will hopefully get some pics up of the base colours done tomorrow. And then we can start making it look more like the stone in the pics on the first page.

Untill later : victory:

Jay


----------



## LadyYoruichi

This looks so good! Good luck with the next stages. I'm constantly watching for updates on this! lol


----------



## Recluso

Subscribing to this one, what a masterpiece!


----------



## Catfud

That background is looking awesome :2thumb:

Makes a nice change, it's quite different from a lot of the backgrounds I've seen other people make. Keep up the good work


----------



## Pendragon

LadyYoruichi said:


> This looks so good! Good luck with the next stages. I'm constantly watching for updates on this! lol





Recluso said:


> Subscribing to this one, what a masterpiece!





Catfud said:


> That background is looking awesome :2thumb:
> 
> Makes a nice change, it's quite different from a lot of the backgrounds I've seen other people make. Keep up the good work


Thanks peeps, will keep the updates coming and speaking of which....


----------



## Pendragon

The base coats are now finished....

Left side...










Right side...










Whole thing....










Right, now the real work begins....


Jay


----------



## Nike_T7

That's got to be best background ever I have seen! :gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## Thrasops

I cannot wait to see this one finished! :2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon

Nike_T7 said:


> That's got to be best background ever I have seen! :gasp::mf_dribble:


Thanks, glad you like it : victory: 



Thrasops said:


> I cannot wait to see this one finished! :2thumb:


That makes the two of us:lol2:

Update, I'm having trouble finding the right colours for the banding, it has become clear that I can't just colour the grout and paint it on in stripes as it looks too much like striped wall paper...!

So I am going to have to look at dry brushing the bands. So off to B&Q tomorrow for paint.

In the mean time I Have fitted the two 15" 2% uv lights and I went on the hunt for a basking log, this is what I picked up...










This thing is huge..!! I'm going to have to cut it up...











But as of how I'm going to cut it...??










This last pic is how I like it most, but it's 12" too high!! But what I like is the bend of the wood. I will have to have a good look at how I'm going to hack this thing up...

I'll keep you posted.

Jay


----------



## sambridge15

looking great as always bud :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

How have I missed this one! Smooth as!

Update on that log?

Tom.


----------



## LadyYoruichi

Maybe you could somehow cut across the bottom and top, and have it just fit in so it looks like its growing through the viv? Hope that makes sence lol. 

It's very dark though, arn't you worried it might clash too much with that awesome background? idk how much lighter it will be if u strip back the bark and sand it? Good luck! =]

Edit: Something like this? Then you still have the curve in the wood...


----------



## Pendragon

sambridge15 said:


> looking great as always bud :2thumb:


Cheers mate : victory:



tomcannon said:


> How have I missed this one! Smooth as!
> 
> Update on that log?
> 
> Tom.


On it's way Tom...



LadyYoruichi said:


> Maybe you could somehow cut across the bottom and top, and have it just fit in so it looks like its growing through the viv? Hope that makes sence lol.
> 
> It's very dark though, arn't you worried it might clash too much with that awesome background? idk how much lighter it will be if u strip back the bark and sand it? Good luck! =]
> 
> Edit: Something like this? Then you still have the curve in the wood...
> 
> image


Thanks for the input LadyYoruichi : victory:

I have cut the wood with a hand saw...











And fourty five sweat soaked minutes later...










My chainsaw would have cut through this in ten seconds flat...But I sold it last year...:bash:

The colour of the wood isn't the best, I would have liked it to be more sun bleached, but I couldn't pass it up as it is almost the perfect shape as you will see when it's in place...

But befor I can put it in I have to get the painting finished, so this is where I am at so far...










Just a few shades of orange...










Well that's it so far, till next time....

Jay


----------



## Skorge

My sympathy goes out to you cutting that stump!! I did it for skorges and I think my beard grew about a foot by the time I finished it and it was half the size of that one lol.
The more ya sweat over it the better the final piece and it looks lovely so far mate!

Dan


----------



## geckocrazy14

Oh my god, this really puts my backgrounds to shame :|, I need a carpenter boyfriend I think, gonna have to chuck my mechanic! He's no good! Pahaha, only joking I love him really! Jheez.

But seriously, amazing work! =D


----------



## mylesm

outstanding craftmanship and dedication you have put into that build :notworthy: the new inhabitants should be honoured to move in , stick a miniature pool table in there and it will be the ultimate lizard bachelor pad :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

shizzle ma dizzle thats freaking treemendoos :no1:


----------



## Pendragon

Skorge said:


> My sympathy goes out to you cutting that stump!! I did it for skorges and I think my beard grew about a foot by the time I finished it and it was half the size of that one lol.
> The more ya sweat over it the better the final piece and it looks lovely so far mate!
> 
> Dan





geckocrazy14 said:


> Oh my god, this really puts my backgrounds to shame :|, I need a carpenter boyfriend I think, gonna have to chuck my mechanic! He's no good! Pahaha, only joking I love him really! Jheez.
> 
> But seriously, amazing work! =D





mylesm said:


> outstanding craftmanship and dedication you have put into that build :notworthy: the new inhabitants should be honoured to move in , stick a miniature pool table in there and it will be the ultimate lizard bachelor pad :lol2:





kirky1980 said:


> shizzle ma dizzle thats freaking treemendoos :no1:


Thanks peeps : victory:

Well I have abandonded the idea of the orange and mauve colour scheme, it's just too hard to get it to look right, if I had an air brush then it might be possible, but I haven't, so it has ended up looking like the last pic of the three examples I showed you.

So here it is after I aplyed another coat of grout to hide all the paint...That makes seven coats in all...!!










It only has three colours, Warm Beige mixed in with the grout, then a darker brown dry brushed into the depressions, and a light sand stone colour to highlight the edges. It's difficult to see in these pics as the lights washes the colours out, but it's as far as I risk taking it as if it goes wrong again I will have to grout the whole thing again....

So with that done I could get back to the log, in the end I cut it into 
three pieces...










I was debaiting with myself on how I was going to place them in the viv when the o/h came up with the idea of joining the two big ones together to make a bridge, so this was her idea...










I think it looks good as it was an idea I had been toying with for a while but could never find a piece of wood that was the right shape. Though this doesn't fit perfectly I think I can make it look ok.

The first job was to get them to stay together so they wouldn't fall, for this I used 8mm wood dowls. So I drilled two holes in one piece of wood...










Put in the dowls...










Painted on some red paint on the ends...










Then lined it up with the other half and...










Left two red marks to show me where to drill.

Then put them together...










Then see how it will look in the viv...










Well that's it for now, till next time...

Jay


----------



## Spot

This is absolutely my favourite viv-build thread! 

I did wonder how you would do the purple/orange etc. striations and keep it naturalistic. But it's looking terrific as a sandstone effect.

What do you plan to do with the wood? Strip it and bleach it or what?

Looking forward to the next instalment!

:2thumb:


----------



## goodwin1234

Hurry up and finish it please :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu

messymedia said:


> WOW! That's just stupidly amazing... most natural fake rock build I think i've ever seen. You must have tonnes of patience and a really understanding OH lol, everytime i start a new polystyrene project I get moaned at for the mess and the 'squeeking' noises haha. Will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread. Keep up the inspirational work Pendragon.



 An OH that works in a Zoo probably helps a lot!


----------



## messymedia

Lol, fair play. I'll have to get me one of those  haha


----------



## Pendragon

Spot said:


> This is absolutely my favourite viv-build thread!
> 
> I did wonder how you would do the purple/orange etc. striations and keep it naturalistic. But it's looking terrific as a sandstone effect.
> 
> What do you plan to do with the wood? Strip it and bleach it or what?
> 
> Looking forward to the next instalment!
> 
> :2thumb:


Cheers : victory:

I must admit I did have my doubts about being able to pull off all those different colours, looks like I might have to invest in an Air Brush system...

I don't want to sand down the wood as the colour under the surface is darker and I don't want to loose the grain effect, and now the background is a lighter colour I dont think the wood would look good if it was too light, so no bleaching...




goodwin1234 said:


> Hurry up and finish it please :lol2:


:lol2: Getting there, should be done this week...



Saedcantas said:


> An OH that works in a Zoo probably helps a lot!


Hi hun, yes you are a help...:flrt:

While I'm waiting for my toughened glass to turn up (been a week now :devil I thought I would start making my grass. Now I usually use real grass for my Beardie viv, but I spotted some fake grass in my local garden centre and thought I would give it a go.

So this is it...











I cut up the larger green clump and ended up with this lot...










These were still a bit long, so I cut then down again, I also mixed some of the red grass with the green stuff. I then cable tied them together and then used super glue to stick the clumps onto nails pushed through washers.

I will then use silicone to stick them to the floor of the viv...



















What I also did is to use a pair of scissors to curl the grass blades to make them fan out more, you can see the difference between these two...

Well that's all for now...

Jay


----------



## Spot

What a great idea!

I've noticed a lot of posts on viv-build threads lamenting the difficulty in simulating desert grasses.

Very much looking forward to seeing how they look in situ.


----------



## Connors

very well built background, i am looking into creating a naturalistic viv for some ackies i am aiming to get in september. Would you say it is difficult to build the the kingspan backgrounds? 

Cheers, Connor.


----------



## Niro

Love the background you've done. Really nice :no1: makes me want to get on with starting mine now! Ive been putting off doing it as i dont want to ruin my viv if it turns out wrong but i think your way is the way to go. I'll be happy if it turns out half as good as yours :2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon

Spot said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> I've noticed a lot of posts on viv-build threads lamenting the difficulty in simulating desert grasses.
> 
> Very much looking forward to seeing how they look in situ.


Thanks, it looks good when it's in place, it will be interesting to see how it stands up to the abuse it is going to get from Roo...



Connors said:


> very well built background, i am looking into creating a naturalistic viv for some ackies i am aiming to get in september. Would you say it is difficult to build the the kingspan backgrounds?
> 
> Cheers, Connor.


Hi Connor, cheers, Kingspan is very easy to work with, check out my other builds;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/625590-ribbon-snake-viv-build.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/416151-natural-hoggie-viv-build.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/519243-planted-crestie-viv-build-mkii.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/478486-planted-natural-leo-viv.html

These go into more detail on defferent tehcniques you can use with this stuff. I would say the only down sides to it is getting the silver paper off is a pain, and it warps. B&Q do something similar called Space board, you could give that a go...



Niro said:


> Love the background you've done. Really nice :no1: makes me want to get on with starting mine now! Ive been putting off doing it as i dont want to ruin my viv if it turns out wrong but i think your way is the way to go. I'll be happy if it turns out half as good as yours :2thumb:


Thanks : victory:

Go for it, the worst that can happen is that you have to rip it out and start again...The biggest tip I can give you is not to let the background take up too much space in the viv.

Good luck.

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

With the grass cut to length I stuck the wood inplace and then used silicone to stick all the grass in place...










I also placed a couple of the sandstones from Roo's old viv in to provide a uv basking spot...

So while we wait for the grass to set, lets look at the lights. I have two 15" 2% uv tubes, these provide uva (not uvb as many think) but just as importantly these lights also proved light in the colour temp. Of natural sun light...










You can also make out the square blue LED in the middle to provide moonlight.

On the other side I have a normal incandescent spot light,a 70watt (EB) metal halide and another blue LED...










The spotlight provides the basking temps, while the metal halide provides uvb, as I am not using a stat I had to make sure the basking spotlight would not over heat the viv, so it has to be a low wattage (40/60watt) and because of this the basking spot has to be close to the bulb, i.e. about 8". But this is way too close for the metal halide which can't be placed closer than 12". 

So to over come this I had to make two basking spots, one up hi to get close to the spotlight, and one down low to act as the uv basking spot..










So here they are.

These next pics show how the metal halide has a very high level of uvb but in a very small foot print.

So the uvb level at the basking log...










At the back of the uv basking spot...










And the front of the uv basking spot...










I have all the lights on different timers to come on and off at different times so Roo doesn't get the full blast of light first thing in the morning and then get punged into darknes in the evening. I will post up pics of the different effects later.

As I was taking these pics Roo came out of his old home to check out the new one...










Someone else also inspected the new viv...










And had a nibble of the grass :devil::devil::devil:










So this where we are now, all the substrate is in but still wet, and I am still waiting for the glass doors... When they are in I can update you on the temps I am gettin all around the viv.










I'll post up the temps and lighting later. Hope this gives people some ideas of their own, good luck. : victory:

Jay


----------



## Spot

Looks superb! Really do love it!

A couple of quick questions - what did you use to seal the background? You seem to have avoided shininess, which I like.

Also, what substrate are you using? Is it one of the clay-based ones that dries hard?

Love your little bunny! Having a nibble proves your grasses look real!


----------



## Niro

Looks amazing now. I think a sand substrate deffinatley looks the best but i worry about impactation. But with such a good build like that it would be a shame not to use it! 

Great work :no1:


----------



## Nike_T7

Pendragon said:


> image


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get those grass to be like that? :mf_dribble:


----------



## ginge :)

Followed your build from the beginning, and it looks incredible!

Where did you get the substrate from and what's it called if you don't mind me asking?

Cheers,
*Tom.*​


----------



## Pendragon

Spot said:


> Looks superb! Really do love it!
> 
> A couple of quick questions - what did you use to seal the background? You seem to have avoided shininess, which I like.
> 
> Also, what substrate are you using? Is it one of the clay-based ones that dries hard?
> 
> Love your little bunny! Having a nibble proves your grasses look real!


I haven't sealed the background with anything, I've never understood why anyone feels the need to do this.

The substrate is hoggin mixed with Exo terra excavator clay, one part clay to three parts hoggin. I get the hoggin from the local quarry, it comes in 25kg bags for £3.50 each, or you can get the "Reptile number one" equivilent for £25!!!

I have also included two sand areas for him to dig, I put these at the back as it's where he likes to sleep in his old viv, and hopefully it will keep it out of the runners.

Here are pics of the sand areas...























Niro said:


> Looks amazing now. I think a sand substrate deffinatley looks the best but i worry about impactation. But with such a good build like that it would be a shame not to use it!
> 
> Great work :no1:


Thanks : victory:



Nike_T7 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get those grass to be like that? :mf_dribble:


The local garden centre has a fake plant section : victory:





ginge :) said:


> Followed your build from the beginning, and it looks incredible!​
> 
> 
> Where did you get the substrate from and what's it called if you don't mind me asking?​
> Cheers,
> *Tom.*​


Cheers Tom, look above for answer : victory:

Jay


----------



## Spot

Thanks for that Jay. :2thumb:

You've really come up with something beautiful there! :notworthy:

I'd really love it if you'd come back on thread when the landowner take up residence!

I would also really like to see your lighting system in action too, if you don't mind.

Cheers.


----------



## mrsshaky0

i feel inspired. i work with insulation all the time and have seen similar things done before, but its good to actually see it from scratch. will be trying it myself. i like your viv with the glass plinth below the doors, who makes the viv if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pendragon

Spot said:


> Thanks for that Jay. :2thumb:
> 
> You've really come up with something beautiful there! :notworthy:
> 
> I'd really love it if you'd come back on thread when the landowner take up residence!
> 
> I would also really like to see your lighting system in action too, if you don't mind.
> 
> Cheers.


I'll post up the pics of the lighting this week sometime hopfully with the temp. readings. 



mrsshaky0 said:


> i feel inspired. i work with insulation all the time and have seen similar things done before, but its good to actually see it from scratch. will be trying it myself. i like your viv with the glass plinth below the doors, who makes the viv if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks, : victory:

The glass front is one of the reasons I went for this viv, it looks really good now its done, but my Beardie is having to get used to jumping over the bottom glass to get in and out of the viv instead of trying to duck under the bottom glass runner and push his way through the glass..

But he is getting there, he's been in and out of it half a dozen times today : victory:

I don't know who makes the viv, I will find out when I next go back to where I got it from, it is made by the company that supplies the local fish and reptile shop with their fish tanks, they make vivs to order, I didn't take note of the name at the time :blush:

The one thing I don't like about the viv is that they didn't use toughened glass, and the glass is too big to get out of the runners without taking the top of the viv off!! This was one of the selling points that you can take the whole of the front out to make it easier to clean, not that that will help me of course with this build, but still..!!! I ordered some toughened glass that turned up last fri (after waiting two weeks for it) but was the wrong size, it should have been 4mm thick, they gave me 6mm thick, so I have to take it back tomorrow and get it changed...!!!! 

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

Ok, so I took the glass doors back today and now have to wait till Friday for the new glass to turn up, so in the mean time I have had to put the none toughened glass back in, but at least this means that Roo has spent his first full day in his new viv and is checking it out...



















And one more...










Unfortunatly the rabbit (aka poo face) has taken to sleeping in this spot during the day, in all fairness to him he has been doing it for months, but it is right infront of Roo's uv basking spot, and where he likes to spend most of his time, and to say he doesn't get on with poo face is an understatement..!!

But what is unusual is that Roo is very defensive of this spot, when ever he moves onto this stone his beard goes black he bobs his head and usually attacks the glass. At first I put this down to the strong uvb and the rabbit, but he does it when the rabbit isn't there, so I have now put it down to him seeing his reflection in the glass and there for defending his now favourate basking spot from himself... :crazy:










I have also changed the 60watt spot for a 40watt r63 spot as I was getting a basking spot temp of 120f, so I will let this settle in for a couple of days and give you a temp update then...


Jay


----------



## nickdagreek84

that is , by far, the best desert/beardie viv i have ever seen!!
and i have done alot of research into these types of viv!!
how long did it take u?


----------



## Pendragon

nickdagreek84 said:


> that is , by far, the best desert/beardie viv i have ever seen!!
> and i have done alot of research into these types of viv!!
> how long did it take u?


Cheers mate,

To tell the truth I don't know, I would guess about a month and a half, but that's just doing an hour or so at a time three or four times a week. If you were to crack into it, you could probably do it in two weeks bearing in mind that you have to wait 24 hours between grout coats (and this has seven now!!) So the grouting will take nearly a week.

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

Ok, temps. It's settled down now so I can give you the temps : victory:.

First the cool end...










The humidity is a bit high here still as it would be the last place the substrate dried, plus the logs I put in will prob take a couple of weeks to dry out considering they lived outside all winter.

The humidity is now down to the mid 40% range which is spot on :2thumb:.

The uv basking spot...










As you can see it is in the low ninties, and the humidity is fine, though it has come down a bit more since this pic. 

Most of the heat in this spot is coming from the 70watt Solar Raptor metal halide which is 16" above this spot.

And last but not least, the basking spot...










This is hovering around the the 105 - 109f range which is great as I only have a tiny 40watt r63 spot some 7" above the log, this can easly be replaced with higher wattage bulbs or moved closer to the log to increase the heat if needed : victory:.

You can see Roo basking here..










This pic was taken befor I replaced the bulb for a smaller one..

It was important not to over heat the viv in the summer as I dont have any stats to control the heat, so I can always increase the temps with different bulbs, but it would be difficult to reduce the heat if the viv got too hot.

It is for this reason that you want to have MORE ventilation than you think is necessary as you can very easly increase the temps, but it is nearly impossible to reduce the temps in a viv that is over heating. I have seen too many viv builds or fake rock backgound builds that have very poor ventilation, either with the amount of ventilation, or the placement of the vents.

To give you an idea of what I mean think about this, Roo's old viv was a vivexotic 48x18x21, this is about nine cubic foot of volume and it had five 70mm round vents, three across the top and two at the bottom all at the back. Roo's new viv is 60x24x30, this might not sound much bigger but it is twenty five cubic foot in volume, that's nearly 3x bigger!!! This means in reality it actually needs LESS ventilation as there is three times the amount of air to warm up. But I actually put MORE ventilation in to be on the safe side.

So what I have in this new viv is four 70mm vents in the bottom (two at either end on the sides), and a 70mm vent running along the length of the viv at the top back. this is the equivelent of having about "THIRTY" 70mm round vents!!! Yes peeps, that's six times the amount of ventilation of the old viv!!

So guys and girls think ventilation when building vivs for arid/desert animals : victory:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## GeeUK

Very nice natural looking Viv


----------



## Dee_Williams

epic is the only word i can think of. wow. 

truly stunning. 

what a lucky beardie!


----------



## Spot

Excellent!

And thanks for the temps update - seems perfect. :no1:


----------



## Pendragon

GeeUK said:


> Very nice natural looking Viv





Dee_Williams said:


> epic is the only word i can think of. wow.
> 
> truly stunning.
> 
> what a lucky beardie!





Spot said:


> Excellent!
> 
> And thanks for the temps update - seems perfect. :no1:


Thanks peeps : victory:

I was going to post up some pics of the lights in action, but to be honest the camera can't show the difference in the lighting levels. In fact the viv looks darker when all the lights are on as opposed to when just the 40watt spot is on, the reason for this is because the metal halide is so bright it turns all the settings on the camera down so as not to over expose the shot, this means the cool side of the viv looks like it's in darkness when in fact it is nice and bright..:devil: 

So instead I will tell you the lighting sequense....

7-00am Blue LEDs on.
7-30am 40watt spot on.
7-45am Blue LEDs off.
8-30am Metal halide and uva lights on.

7-30pm metal halide and uva off.
8-00pm Blue LEDs on.
8-30pm 40watt spot off.
10-30pm Blue LEDs off.

This is about as good as it gets with the blue LEDs and 40watt spot still on...












Jay


----------



## DeanJ

This is truly an amazing viv. I would love to make something like this for my vivarium, but i have no where near the same amount of skills that you have displayed.

All in all how much did it cost roughly to do something like this?


----------



## Spot

Thanks for coming back with the update. :2thumb:

The little guy looks very happy and relaxed there.


----------



## hallyXIX

this looks amazing


----------



## Pendragon

DeanJ said:


> This is truly an amazing viv. I would love to make something like this for my vivarium, but i have no where near the same amount of skills that you have displayed.
> 
> All in all how much did it cost roughly to do something like this?


Cheers, about £500 including the cost of the viv. 



Spot said:


> Thanks for coming back with the update. :2thumb:
> 
> The little guy looks very happy and relaxed there.





hallyXIX said:


> this looks amazing


Thanks peeps : victory:

Jay


----------



## nickdagreek84

*grass*

where did u get the grass from that u have used in this viv? it looks so natural, it suits it perfect!!
hope u dont mind me askin!!
thanks dude
nick


----------



## nunny

what a great viv build thanks for keeping us all updated.it is truly a masterpiece and a credit to you,superb,well done


----------



## Pendragon

nickdagreek84 said:


> where did u get the grass from that u have used in this viv? it looks so natural, it suits it perfect!!
> hope u dont mind me askin!!
> thanks dude
> nick


Thanks, the grass came from the fake plant section on the local garden centre, not sure where else you can get it.



nunny said:


> what a great viv build thanks for keeping us all updated.it is truly a masterpiece and a credit to you,superb,well done


Cheers mate, glad you like it : victory:

Jay


----------



## HotReptile

wow your beardie is soooo lucky  :2thumb:


----------



## fredsshed

brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## WolverineX

While reading 'tomcannon's 6x2x2 Aussie Outback vivarium build, he mentioned your viv as inspiration...so I had a good read! 
Awesome stuff mate! Very nice lines in the background, and the way the light casts the shadows is very cool! Suprised I didn't find this thread while looking for ideas for my Fake rock viv!
Couple of questions if you don't mind?
The Log you used, did you buy it from Reptile shop or find it? If you found it how did you clean/disinfect it?
The blue LED's where did you get them from? They look very compact, are they sold for viv's?


----------



## tattoodan19

wow this has inspired me so much!!!

when i get back off my holiday in few weeks the first thing on the list is to build my dragon a new viv. as hes out growing his one now!

and this makes me wanna make a funky natural background and cut outs!! 

love it 

dan


----------



## tomcannon

Looks like I'm not the only one you inspired then Jay! So glad my build has got this one noticed again. It really is sensational and deserves all the credit it receives! take ages doesn't it! While i'm here I have another question jay, where i'm carving in to the kingspan in the corners of the background i'm having real difficulty getting a smooth result right in the gaps, how did you overcome this (what diy tool did you use)? Or did you just fill in any gaps?

Tom.


----------



## Pendragon

HotReptile said:


> wow your beardie is soooo lucky  :2thumb:


Thanks : victory:



fredsshed said:


> brilliant :2thumb:


Thanks : victory:



WolverineX said:


> While reading 'tomcannon's 6x2x2 Aussie Outback vivarium build, he mentioned your viv as inspiration...so I had a good read!
> Awesome stuff mate! Very nice lines in the background, and the way the light casts the shadows is very cool! Suprised I didn't find this thread while looking for ideas for my Fake rock viv!
> Couple of questions if you don't mind?
> The Log you used, did you buy it from Reptile shop or find it? If you found it how did you clean/disinfect it?
> The blue LED's where did you get them from? They look very compact, are they sold for viv's?


The Log I nicked from the local zoo.... :blush:, they have a pile of logs out the back of the reptile house, so I thought I help them tidy up... :2thumb:

I never disinfect anything I put in the viv, it seems pointless to me... : victory: 



tattoodan19 said:


> wow this has inspired me so much!!!
> 
> when i get back off my holiday in few weeks the first thing on the list is to build my dragon a new viv. as hes out growing his one now!
> 
> and this makes me wanna make a funky natural background and cut outs!!
> 
> love it
> 
> dan


Cheers mate... : victory:



tomcannon said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one you inspired then Jay! So glad my build has got this one noticed again. It really is sensational and deserves all the credit it receives! take ages doesn't it! While i'm here I have another question jay, where i'm carving in to the kingspan in the corners of the background i'm having real difficulty getting a smooth result right in the gaps, how did you overcome this (what diy tool did you use)? Or did you just fill in any gaps?
> 
> Tom.


Cheers Tomcannon, I used a rounded wood file to do the corners, and finished them off with sandpaper stuck to a flexible flat piece of plastic, (cable trunking cover). And yes, it is a pain in the arse getting them smooth...:lol2:

Good build by the way

Good luck

Jay


----------



## Manic Marley

I've just read this whole build from the first page to the end and I'm so gutted I'm not this talented. This is by far the best set up I've ever seen. I don't suppose you're in the Leicester area and want a new best mate that you would do this to his viv for him :lol2:

Seriously though, this is the best ive seen. Well done you are one talented dude.


----------



## chops'sdragon

This is an amazing viv, I only wish I was as creative, I made my own viv last year measuring 4.5x2x2, kind of used a viv exotic Ex48 parts list and then altered sizes to suit me as it appears shop bought vivs are very rarely 2ft wide or 2ft high internally. I dont know how you heat it with a 40w bulb! as I cannot seem to get temps correct with a 75w or a 100w bulb connected to a dimmer!! Any pointers!???????


----------



## bigd_1

love the viv looks like you put sum time in to it :no1:


----------



## Pendragon

Manic Marley said:


> I've just read this whole build from the first page to the end and I'm so gutted I'm not this talented. This is by far the best set up I've ever seen. I don't suppose you're in the Leicester area and want a new best mate that you would do this to his viv for him :lol2:
> 
> Seriously though, this is the best ive seen. Well done you are one talented dude.


Cheers mate, and no, I don't live near Leicester, to be honest this build has put me off viv building for ever..... :lol2:



chops'sdragon said:


> This is an amazing viv, I only wish I was as creative, I made my own viv last year measuring 4.5x2x2, kind of used a viv exotic Ex48 parts list and then altered sizes to suit me as it appears shop bought vivs are very rarely 2ft wide or 2ft high internally. I dont know how you heat it with a 40w bulb! as I cannot seem to get temps correct with a 75w or a 100w bulb connected to a dimmer!! Any pointers!???????


Yup, get lots of reptiles to raise the ambient temp in your room.... :lol2:

My viv is so big I don't need or use stats as the two bulbs in the hot end don't effect the cool end, you should easily be able to get the right temps in the basking spot by increasing or decreasing the distance of the bulbs from your animal. It doesn't matter if the basking spot gets overly hot (within 10 to 15F of 115F) so long as the animal can move away to a cool part of the viv, so try raising the dial on your stat so the bulb does not dimm and see how it goes... : victory: 



bigd_1 said:


> love the viv looks like you put sum time in to it :no1:


Cheers mate...: victory:

Jay


----------



## tomcannon

Pendragon said:


> Cheers mate, and no, I don't live near Leicester, to be honest this build has put me off viv building for ever..... :lol2:
> 
> Jay


:gasp:

Why's that?


----------



## rexob

WolverineX said:


> While reading 'tomcannon's 6x2x2 Aussie Outback vivarium build, he mentioned your viv as inspiration...so I had a good read!
> Awesome stuff mate! Very nice lines in the background, and the way the light casts the shadows is very cool! Suprised I didn't find this thread QUOTE]
> 
> yeah same hear tomcannon told me about you're viv build and i have to say its fantastic, your build and toms have given me someware to start from, ive been doing some reserch on the australian outback for some ideas but the best things i have seen are your build and toms. :2thumb:


----------



## swede

Pendragon said:


> As always I'm using my old favourate, "Kingspan", so here it is, a bloody great eight foot by three foot sheet...


Hi Pendragon,

I am been thinking of doing a fake rock wall for sometime and have been reading up on internet until I came across your absolutely fantastic posts.
Most people internet always mentions to use Polystyrene. So I just wondered what your view was around Kingspan versus Polystyrene.
You obviously favour Kingspan but could you share some of your experience/views would be great?


Cheers and many thanks
Jon


----------



## rexob

swede said:


> Hi Pendragon,
> 
> I am been thinking of doing a fake rock wall for sometime and have been reading up on internet until I came across your absolutely fantastic posts.
> Most people internet always mentions to use Polystyrene. So I just wondered what your view was around Kingspan versus Polystyrene.
> You obviously favour Kingspan but could you share some of your experience/views would be great?
> 
> 
> Cheers and many thanks
> Jon


 
Sorry for jumping in jon, but im doing a viv build with kingspan now the first one i did using polysyrene, its ok if you want a rough look but the kingspan is better to shape and you can get a better look IMO.


----------



## tomcannon

rexob said:


> Sorry for jumping in jon, but im doing a viv build with kingspan now the first one i did using polysyrene, its ok if you want a rough look but the kingspan is better to shape and you can get a better look IMO.


I concur!


----------



## Carrie86

I have heard and read about people building there own vivs but never thought id see this! this is fantastic!!! i cannot beileve you have done this and i bet your beardie is very happy right now. :no1:


----------



## swede

rexob said:


> Sorry for jumping in jon, but im doing a viv build with kingspan now the first one i did using polysyrene, its ok if you want a rough look but the kingspan is better to shape and you can get a better look IMO.


Thank you for jumping in rexob, exactly the type of experienced answer I was after :2thumb: kingspan it is then


----------



## MrKev83

Fantastic amount of effort and looks amazing. 

I am about to commence a 6x2x2 build for my boa, loads of useful info on here

Really feel it should be a sticky (if it isn't already)


----------



## F5TER

Another one who was led here by Tomcannons amazing build thread, from one amazing build to another.
I am a complete beginner, well not even a beginner yet, i havent got my viv yet, but i am in awe of your lighting arrangements, are they all on a timer? they must be!
How many timers? Id love to be able to have 'moonlight' in my viv! 
Any chance of an explanation ( a VERY simple explanation! LOL )




Pendragon said:


> Thanks peeps : victory:
> 
> 
> So instead I will tell you the lighting sequense....
> 
> 7-00am Blue LEDs on.
> 7-30am 40watt spot on.
> 7-45am Blue LEDs off.
> 8-30am Metal halide and uva lights on.
> 
> 7-30pm metal halide and uva off.
> 8-00pm Blue LEDs on.
> 8-30pm 40watt spot off.
> 10-30pm Blue LEDs off.
> 
> This is about as good as it gets with the blue LEDs and 40watt spot still on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay


----------



## my_shed

F5TER said:


> Another one who was led here by Tomcannons amazing build thread, from one amazing build to another.
> I am a complete beginner, well not even a beginner yet, i havent got my viv yet, but i am in awe of your lighting arrangements, are they all on a timer? they must be!
> How many timers? Id love to be able to have 'moonlight' in my viv!
> Any chance of an explanation ( a VERY simple explanation! LOL )


It's pretty simple really 

LED's on one timer, set to come on at 7.00 and go off at 7.45, then come on at 20.00 and go off at 22.30

40 W spot on another timer, set to come on at 7.30 and go off at 20.30

Metal halide and UVA lights on a third timer, set to come on at 8.30 and go off at 19.30

Dave


----------



## popeye92

thats 1 fantastic viv build mate :notworthy:


----------



## Rammy

Awesome build and a real inspiration. As a total newbie to all of this (got my BD last week) it has been great to read through all of your progress and learn all about lighting, heating and ventilation.
You've given me some great ideas for the future.

Dave


----------



## JayyCee929

This is looking EPIC!! Giving me great inspiration to get mine done, cant wait. Good job


----------



## DDReptiles

I must say, that your vivarium looks ok. That's my job 4x3x3ft


----------



## c_1993

DDReptiles said:


> I must say, that your vivarium looks ok. That's my job 4x3x3ft
> image


Biggest understatement ever :lol2: 
Its more than OK its pretty awesome!


----------



## JayyCee929

*Ventilation.*

i have seen, and read that you have a vent strip running at the top or your viv rather than just the holes. i was just wondering as to where you got this from as id like to do this in my viv. Thanks


----------



## tomcannon

JayyCee929 said:


> i have seen, and read that you have a vent strip running at the top or your viv rather than just the holes. i was just wondering as to where you got this from as id like to do this in my viv. Thanks


I assume you mean Jay's (Pendragon) build? Unfortunately he's rarely on here nowadays so probably wont be getting back to you anytime soon.


----------



## JayyCee929

tomcannon said:


> I assume you mean Jay's (Pendragon) build? Unfortunately he's rarely on here nowadays so probably wont be getting back to you anytime soon.


Yer i do, shame. do you have any ideas of where i can get one? looked in BnQ n they're prices almsot gave me a heart attack! for a piece of mesh it was unreal!


----------



## tomcannon

JayyCee929 said:


> Yer i do, shame. do you have any ideas of where i can get one? looked in BnQ n they're prices almsot gave me a heart attack! for a piece of mesh it was unreal!


I honestly don't know where he got it from or where you could buy them other than b&q, etc or searching online.


----------



## Pendragon

JayyCee929 said:


> i have seen, and read that you have a vent strip running at the top or your viv rather than just the holes. i was just wondering as to where you got this from as id like to do this in my viv. Thanks


I got it specked that way when I ordered the viv, not sure if you can get the venting from B&Q. : victory:

Jay


----------



## JayyCee929

Pendragon said:


> I got it specked that way when I ordered the viv, not sure if you can get the venting from B&Q. : victory:
> 
> Jay


Ahh cool cool, ive seen a few options, but well expensive for what you get (vent wise). Sure ill get something sorted.
Thanks


----------



## DDReptiles

Hi. Sorry for late reply. We don't buy mesh in UK. It's imported from our suppliers in Italy. There is a link, if you (anyone) will be interested about vivariums, please use contact form on our website. Cheers: victory:

**METALL - Reti e Lamiere stirate, Reti metalliche - Homepage








JayyCee929 said:


> i have seen, and read that you have a vent strip running at the top or your viv rather than just the holes. i was just wondering as to where you got this from as id like to do this in my viv. Thanks


----------



## Carrie86

I love that this viv has a glass lower section. One thing about mine is when I'm sat down I can only see my BD head bobbing around, I'd love to be able to see him more when he's along the front of the viv. Do you think its possible to remove the lower wood part and put glass in?


----------



## tomcannon

I highly doubt Jay will reply as he's rarely on here anymore however it'll definitely be possible. Just cut a piece of glass to the same dimensions as the wooden plinth, mount the runner on the top and silicone it in place. Simples.


----------



## Carrie86

I did think it would be that but wanted to check. Thank you for replying


----------



## Pendragon

Carrie86 said:


> I did think it would be that but wanted to check. Thank you for replying


To add to tomcannon's reply, my viv has a special runner on top of the lower glass panel, it hooks over the top of the glass and then has the two slots for the glass doors to sit in. I have no idea where you would get this from.

Also my viv only has a single glass runner on either side to hold the panel in place, I would put a long runner along the bottom of the viv as well as I find that my glass bows out as it is 5 foot long and has no support along it's length.

Good luck

Jay


----------

